# Blueray Laptop with Core i3 and Fingerprint reader



## rohanmathew (Oct 11, 2010)

*Help to Find Blueray LAPTOP IN 60K*

I am looking for a laptop with following spec.

1.Blue ray Combo
2.Core i3/i5
3.Finger Print Scanner
4.HD LED Screen
5.500 GB HDD
6.4GB DDR3 1333MHZ RAM



Please help me with this.My Budget is 60K.


----------



## rohanmathew (Oct 13, 2010)

Any One pls help


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 13, 2010)

If you are ready to compromise on Blu-Ray combo or Fingerprint reader, then you can get a vast number of choices. And one more thing, you need a 1333MHz RAM only if you have an i7 processor. For i3/i5, it will work at 1066MHz only.


----------



## rohanmathew (Oct 13, 2010)

No Problem.Can you suggest a few with fingerprint reader only and some with blueray.I am only looking for i5 so 1066mhz only.Thank You.


----------



## tboss (Oct 15, 2010)

As far as I know you would not get a blueray laptop within this price range but you can get a good laptop which can fulfill your other requirements. I would suggest you to go for HP Pavilion DV6 3049TX Laptop.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 15, 2010)

You can check HP Pavilion DV6 - 2163TX here : HP Pavilion DV6-2163TX Price in India - HP DV6 2163TX laptop


----------



## rohanmathew (Oct 17, 2010)

Could you please tell me about the HP DM4 1024 TX its price at 50k and weighs only 2kg.
HP DV6 2163TX laptop is 2.88kg in weight.


----------



## Kishal (Dec 6, 2010)

Check on dell xps 15. its got blu ray and usb 3. hp's dv6 series contains fingerprint readers to fit ur choice though blu ray it a bit over ur budget (not sure if it even available in India). worth a look though dv6-3049tx(i5), 3050tx(i7) and 3053tx(touchscreen, i5)


----------

